# Cool 1992 Trek 930



## mingodog (Mar 14, 2006)

I found this today at my local thrift store, it looks like it was'nt ridden much. WHat do you guys think ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I bought a Trek 930 last summer at a local thrift store too! I think mine is a 93 model that had a really cheesy shock on it and crappy stuff but I liked the frame so I have it built up with full XT stuff from the mid/late 90's and a rigid front fork. I like it a lot but everything questions why I would ride a pink bike with a purple fork and white tires! I keep meaning to post pics...


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)

That looks really clean!


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Those old lugged Treks are really nice frames. A buddy of mine had a 91? 970 for years in the mid 90s. I road it many times. Very nice riding bike. How much is the thrift store asking if you don't mind?


----------



## mingodog (Mar 14, 2006)

grawbass said:


> Those old lugged Treks are really nice frames. A buddy of mine had a 91? 970 for years in the mid 90s. I road it many times. Very nice riding bike. How much is the thrift store asking if you don't mind?


Well this particular GW store is an outlet center, so they let all bikes go for 5.00, no matter if it's new looking or a rust bucket.. I've got a garage full of interesting bike that I've picked up over the years from that place.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

For $5, you did very well. I wouldn't have passed it up myself.

'Guin


----------



## woodenpaddler (Aug 2, 2004)

Wicked cool! A 1990 Trek 930 Singletrack was my first mountain bike. Bought it for about $400 when I worked away from home one winter in Washington State; rode it everywhere; it was my only way to keep my sanity. Biopace chainrings and thumbshifters. Sold it for $50 to a friend a few years later. Nowadays, I never would have parted with it! 

Mine was painted black with blue letters. Yours has a cooler paint job. I looked in my 1990 Trek catalog and it shows the 970 and 930 came in Splash like yours, except black.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I gotta get pics of my sis's bike...and her hubby's. Both are 91 or 92...830 and 930, and man they do NOT ride them!


----------



## nsoles (Apr 2, 2007)

The last thing I need is another 90's bike, but I'd be all over that for $5.
I went on a biking trip in the early 90's and rode my old Mongoose Hilltopper a little harder than I should have. I ended up bending my fork out low rider style-
Anyway, the tour company had some 930's as loaners, and I finished the trip on one. These ones were red w/ black decals. Thumb shifters had been swapped on for "durability", as the owners didn't really like the new rapidfire triggers they came with.
I spent the rest of the summer saving up for a new Trek 930. (I was in middle school) That fall I walked into the LBS and was talked into buying the 6000, which was the same bike, $50 more, and had an aluminum frame. I have never seen anyone else with a 6000 with the same color scheme as mine, black w/ orange decals. I thought it was the best, because it looked like the full suspension 9000 at the time. 
I still have my 6000, its in good shape- and guess what? I am still rocking my swapped-in XT thumb shifters after I bent the rapifire levers... Glad to hear my faithful ride will fetch a mere $5 at a thrift store. Thanks for the memories- I remember many a class thinking about what trails to ride on the way home, bike parts, and ads w/ John Tomac and Panaracer Smokes on my binders..... Those were the days.

-Nate


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I wish we had a goodwill outlet center here. I'd be all over those $5 bikes. I have been picking up bikes at GW for over 3 years now and typically pay between $20-40 for bikes. I only buy them if they are in nice shape and need minimal repair. Then I resell them for a nice profit. I have to say that this practice has kept food on my table and the bills paid.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

bikerboy said:


> I'd be all over those $5 bikes.


When I read this, I looked to the poster ID, automatically thinking it was Stan .

Pinguwin


----------



## Stringjerker (Mar 5, 2006)

I just sold one.


----------



## batvette (Dec 10, 2006)

Stringjerker said:


> I just sold one.


I have that exact bike, sans fenders, with little 1.25" Performance bike slicks. Great hybrid, surprisingly fast. Guy at the LBS put a cassette on it last year and said "you'll NEVER break this frame". I keep it as a backup for my Ti hardtail that has about $3k in it, if I am riding somewhere where I don't want to lug 10lbs of locks I take the Trek and I can't say it is much the lesser bike.

Maybe the only regret is wondering why I spent the $3k?

(you know what they say about bikes & locks.... every bike weighs 50lbs. A 50lb bike doesn't need a lock. A 40lb bike needs 10 lbs of lock. A 30lb bike needs 20lbs of locks.... etc)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

pinguwin said:


> When I read this, I looked to the poster ID, automatically thinking it was Stan .
> 
> Pinguwin


that's why you missed out on the "Attitude"


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

mingodog said:


> Well this particular GW store is an outlet center, so they let all bikes go for 5.00, no matter if it's new looking or a rust bucket.. I've got a garage full of interesting bike that I've picked up over the years from that place.


For $5 you can buy Wal Mart bikes and sell them as scrap metal. And make money with the price of scrap today.


----------

